# Any interest in restored Merckx Corsa (Faema)?



## MerckxMad (Jan 22, 2004)

Seeking interest for a fully (and lovingly) restored mid-80's Merckx Corsa in gleaming Faema colors. Size 56cm. Columbus SL tubing w/ flat crown fork. Original Shimano Ultegra with NOS crankset/BB. New cables, brake pads, saddle, seatpost, stem and bars. It comes with two sets of wheels: original set of rebuilt Matrix ISO aero rims laced to Shimano hubs; and a set of Mavic box rims laced to Shimano hubs. I Need to make room for the next project and looking only to recoup my initial investment. PM or email me if interested.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

beautiful, too bad its too big for Zmudshark, he has a Faema addiction.

b21


----------

